# 2012 CVS Pharmacy Halloween Items



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Spookie. Through signing up for the Extra Care card this morning online, I received a 20% off coupon for in-store use only that expires on 9/19. Any significant difference between the $30 Walgreens skelly and the CVS one other than poseability? I'd prefer realism over poseability if the Walgreens one looks more life-like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally getting around to posting the pics mentioned above from CVS. BTW I received a rewards program email today with a coupon for 20% off, good thru Sun., 9/16. 


OOPS! Garthgoyle and ConjuredSoul were correct--see below. The 6 photos posted here (now removed) were from a visit to a very fully stocked Walgreens. Sorry for the confusion. I've reposted them to a Walgreens thread. The rest of the photos below are from 2 different CVS however.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

More photos I had from CVS visits:










Two versions of the Flapping Ears Dogs (larger version than Walgreens 9.99), 14.99 I believe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And one last set of photos:





























Despite the stores setting out their halloween so late, there should be sales on some of the halloween items in the next few weeks. Hopefully you can get a feel for what the store from my pics. And some of these items are also available from CVS.com.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got back from my local CVS that finally has their halloween out. Saw a few different things. Descriptions and prices are in my photo album when available. 





































My little store said that they received only 2 butlers (see earlier pics), 2 cocoons, and 6 of the 6 ft. bobble head reaper. No Pose-N-Stay skeletons!

I was able to use my 20% off coupon on a butler (second one purchased, now I have twins for my haunt).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some more photos. The manager said the Disney stuff was flying off the shelf. 










Not as much in this small store in the way of costumes but this lit LED hairband decoration was kind of neat looking I thought. Came in 3 colors and the lights alternated blinking on each side of the head.










I mentioned these Lit Skulls before. They are a good size. Forgot they also came as a pumpkin. They are pretty heavy and I'm guessing made of a fired claylike material. 



















And noticed that they had a compact 400 W fogger with included wireless remote on the shelf. Metal case too!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CVS looks very much like Walgreens this year, regarding both their offerings and the decent amount of merchandise; no complaints on either. Thank you for the pics, GoS.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Wow! Impressive for CVS. Better than Kmart or Walmart. I'll have to make a trip tomorrow and check it out. The closest one to us is a block away from a college and I think the college kids will clean them out of stuff.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

*Are you sure this isn't Walgreens?*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Conjured Soul said:


> *Are you sure this isn't Walgreens?*


Some of the labels say CVS right on them (check the fog machine/juice, _Peanuts_ characters, and skeleton)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG! I WANT YOUR CVS!! Mine has NEVER had things like that!!

They have candy (of course), a few costumes, some small decorations like candles, a few masks, some lights, cute spiders & bears & things like that & only on one single aisle. I love my pharmacy & the folks that work in the pharmacy there but they haven't done Halloween like that since the early 90s at best.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

YEAH,MY CVS never has anywhere near this much.check it out tomorow.sure i will be disapointed!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine either. Yours looks more like a Walgreens!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i dont even have a cvs closer than 4 hours away


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Mine either. Yours looks more like a Walgreens!


According to post #104 of this tread...http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118926-look-what-i-got-walgreens-11.html that is Walgreens and not CVS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After reading comments last night, I took a look at my camera photos to see the order of pictures at the stores I visited, and sure enough the photos posted, _just_ _in Post #3 here in this thread_, were actually from Walgreens--so last night I fixed the thread post and reposted the Walgreens photos under the Walgreens thread. I added the correction in Green type to highlight it back on Post #3 but guess people don't always go back and look through the thread. Had my computer logic board not flaked out, its old and tired, and been sent in for repair I probably would have been posting photos right along as I took them and not accidentally grouped the Walgreens with the CVS.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's OK, Spookie. My Walgreen's and CVS are right across the street from each other.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww, thanks Dave. I was afraid I might be boiled in a cauldron before halloween!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Aww, thanks Dave. I was afraid I might be boiled in a cauldron before halloween!


Don't get your hopes of survival up just yet; the rest of the tribe hasn't spoken...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Aww, thanks Dave. I was afraid I might be boiled in a cauldron before halloween!


Oh, heck no. Look at all the wonderful things we get to see without having to drive to all of these stores. Thanks to all your hard work taking all of these pictures.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats funny GoS..(walgreens & CVS mixup).I went to my CVS and made them store search that spooky telephone...BTW you can go to any register, and you tell them the exact name of the product or better yet the SKU number, and right on their register screens they can search to see what store @ there has them. No spooky telephone in my neck of the woods,,,think will have to go to target.

Do you have the SKU number of that phone GoS? I kept enlarging the pic but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MatrixMom, OK, I guess you will be the one to boil me in the cauldron  The phone picture is no longer on the CVS thread. It was transferred the other day to the Walgreens thread as mentioned above and I bet you will find it in their store instead. Sorry for sending you to the wrong store with my photo post.

If I have any chance at redemption here it might be that this Sunday's Walgreen ad (someone posted it, maybe under the Walgreens thread? but I also received it in our Thursday paper for this weekend so know it's for real) shows _Early Halloween Clearance--up to 50% off hundreds of items._ While the phone isn't shown in the ad it _might_ be going on sale. The Walgreens phone is $14 right now. I thought I also saw someone's post a while back say that Walmart will have the same phone for $10 but since most Walmarts including mine haven't stocked indoor and outdoor decorations yet, not sure how they could know that. My Walmart store is suppose to have the aisle set by the 17th or within a day or two of it. From reading the Walmart thread last night some stores have finished stocking their shelves. I also would like to pick up the phone so have been patiently waiting for a $10 phone at Walmart if it ever shows up. If it goes on sale at Walgreens this coming week however I'd rather buy it from them.

Well here I sit in the cauldron soup...awaiting the fire to be stoked...I never knew having a camera could be so dangerous to your health.... The natives are getting restless and some are rubbing their stomachs....I may be a goner and really become Ghost of Spookie!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Its ok GoS- I practically live at CVS anyway. But I sure love that phone! Target has one (there's a pic on another thread) and its more vintage looking. I think the target one has more recorded sounds though. Will keep hunting...

I think everyone pics here on the forum (including some of mine) sometimes create a "mob" mentality !  Then we all have to buy everything now!!! 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> MatrixMom, OK, I guess you will be the one to boil me in the cauldron  The phone picture is no longer on the CVS thread. It was transferred the other day to the Walgreens thread as mentioned above and I bet you will find it in their store instead. Sorry for sending you to the wrong store with my photo post.
> 
> If I have any chance at redemption here it might be that this Sunday's Walgreen ad (someone posted it, maybe under the Walgreens thread? but I also received it in our Thursday paper for this weekend so know it's for real) shows _Early Halloween Clearance--up to 50% off hundreds of items._ While the phone isn't shown in the ad it _might_ be going on sale. The Walgreens phone is $14 right now. I thought I also saw someone's post a while back say that Walmart will have the same phone for $10 but since most Walmarts including mine haven't stocked indoor and outdoor decorations yet, not sure how they could know that. My Walmart store is suppose to have the aisle set by the 17th or within a day or two of it. From reading the Walmart thread last night some stores have finished stocking their shelves. I also would like to pick up the phone so have been patiently waiting for a $10 phone at Walmart if it ever shows up. If it goes on sale at Walgreens this coming week however I'd rather buy it from them.
> 
> Well here I sit in the cauldron soup...awaiting the fire to be stoked...I never knew having a camera could be so dangerous to your health.... The natives are getting restless and some are rubbing their stomachs....I may be a goner and really become Ghost of Spookie!


Lucky for you I'm not a good cook....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads Up! If you are interested in any of the larger halloween props posted about in this thread and receive your CVS rewards coupons in your email, there's a coupon just sent in email that will be good thru Saturday night, 9/22. See the Coupon Discount section on the forum for more details. The larger props will be featured in next week's ad and will be unavailable for use with a coupon once the flyer period starts in your area (L.A. Area remember your ads start and end 2-days earlier, so today maybe is your only day to use the coupon on them).

I think I will be picking up the cocoon man for $15 (reg 19.99). Was waiting for a sale on him. My store only got 2 of them in so hope there's still one available. My store said they never received any of the Pose-N-Stays but other stores got in a few, I was in one a few weeks ago that had them. Worth asking if you are looking for him and can get for 25% off. I love my bobble head butler BTW. He's featured in next week's ad as well but is being promo'd at reg. price, so not really on sale but coupons won't apply. I've noticed that CVS and I'm pretty sure Walgreens runs promos on items without reducing their price but that makes them unavailable for using a coupon on them.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Conjured Soul said:


> *Are you sure this isn't Walgreens?*



This DEFINITELY looks like my Walgreen's.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, but do people read through the thread? she says exaspirated. Not worth further comment but making me regret posting photos.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I know this is the CVS thread but I want to mention that the Walgreens 50% off Halloween seems to be only leftovers from last years stock.

Also not all WAGS have items at the discount. My local store does but today at another WAGS about 10 miles away I saw the same items at the regular price


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Arrrrgh!  I just found out there are no CVS stores in Washington or Oregon! I knew there was another reason why I wanted to move back to California.


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

Just curious, does everything go on sale the day after Halloween? There's a few items I wanted that I'm hoping will still be there.


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone? Really need to know so I can make plans. Please and thanks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Disneyfanatic, I want to say that they do put everything on sale the day after, although many of the items linger for weeks afterward and get marked down more yet, and the leftover candy remains there even longer (that said, I know for a fact that gummies keep for _at least_ 2 years).


----------

